# Antique Saw



## CaptZZ (Feb 26, 2008)

Need some help!! I have an elderly friend who knows I woodwork and that I do ebay stuff. He gave me an old saw to list for him but I know nothing about antique tools and the internet hasn't been real helpful. The saw was made by S. Biggin and Son in Sheffield( England I'm assuming as the mfg button also has a crown on it). Anyone have any knowledge of these saws? Thanks!


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

pics would help alot


----------



## CaptZZ (Feb 26, 2008)

I'll try and post those at the end of the week(serious OT at work), since I'll need some pix for ebay anyway.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Here is an antique tool site with a bunch of saws.
Chris
http://www.patented-antiques.com/Backpages/T-F-S/saws/backmitre_saws.htm


----------



## CaptZZ (Feb 26, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the link, will try and post pix tomorrow.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

The best web site on old shop tools on the net is www.owwm.com if you caint find it on there, give up. And old tools are my thing.


----------



## allenn (Apr 13, 2008)

*re: owwm.org*

For What It's Worth-
just a note of clarification - 

www.owwm.org and www.owwm.com, are web sites devoted to and for the people who want to find, restore, fix up, and use Old Woodworking Machines, and help others to do so; they are are NOT about tools. They ARE about machines. No hand saws, chisels, mallets, hammers. Machines, like vises, ok. Mortising machines, yes. Augers and braces, no. Electrically powered machines, like table saws, jointers, planers, band saws, scroll saws, disc sanders, belt sanders, stroke sanders, disc/belt sanders, lathes, shapers, spindle sanders, yes. Sawmills, no. Parts, accessories, motors, variable frequency drives, rotary phase converters, yes. sandpaper, files, rasps, no.
Engine powered machines, like tractor -powered belt drive line machines - lathes, cut-off saws, planers, tenoners - you bet. OLD (more than twenty years, with a preference for those 40+ and older) woodworking machines, yes, primarily USA manufacturers, but Canadian, European, Australian makers also. Disston hand saws, back saws, coping saws, screwdrivers, no.

There is a built-in bias against Chinese, Tiwanese, and other Asian countries as machine makers, and if one needs bearings to fix a motor or other machine, there is criticism that Chinese bearings are not to be seriously considered, while some Japanese bearing manufacturers are well regarded by some of the membership.
Projects, yes.
If you want to talk about tools, THIS is the place. If you want to talk and learn about woodworking machines, those are two of the neatest sites on the web, in my opinion. But not metalworking machines, one is referred to practicalmachinist.com for those discussions.

Publicly giving evaluations of machines and values - nope. The members do not give appraisals. Share info on how to take a rusted together neglected machine and make it a healthy, usable, working machine, Oh, my, it's almost heaven. Want to discuss cutting dovetails by hand? Here, not there.

This is not intended as a criticism of anybody or anything, it's just one guy's evaluation of the differences between two of the places he has found to join to commune with others who share an interest in ways and means of getting wood to do what we want it to do - enhance our lives.

Thanks for reading. and putting up with me.

allen norris


----------

